# Bouncer richtig einrichten / installieren



## Scorp1337 (7. September 2008)

Hallo Comunity ;-)
wir haben einen Rootserver und wollen darauf BNC's laufen lassen (dort ist natürlich eine Menge Kapazität frei für solch kleine Dinge).

Leider haben wir es bisher nie richtig hinbekommen, die Bouncer zu 100% richtig einzurichten.

Bisher war es so, dass wir für jeden BNC einen User erstellt haben und von diesem aus psyBNC installiert haben. Natürlich hatte jeder User / jede psyBNC-Installation ihre eigenen Ordner (BNC1-10) im /home/-Verzeichnis.

Ein weiteres Problem war, dass die BNCs nach einem Root Neustart nicht von alleine gestartet sind und wir nicht wissen wie man das richtig einstellt...

Ich hab auch gehört, dass psyBNC nicht mehr so gut sei bzw. es besseres gibt?!
Wollte mal fragen ob ihr mir dabei helfen könnt, sodass wir einwandfreie BNCs installieren und später auch selber mehr wissen.

Gruß Scorpion

PS: Debian 4.0 64Bit


----------

